# toys for tots shoot



## jasonposs (Nov 8, 2011)

does anybody know if theyll be hosting a toys for tots shoot at muzzy this year?


----------



## Buckin07 (Nov 14, 2011)

should always do


----------



## elsberryshooter (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes i talked to them over the weekend and they said it would be DEC.3rd.


----------



## mr10ss (Nov 15, 2011)

Been slack this off season. We will be hosting a Toy's for Tot's shoot on Saturday December 3rd from 8 till 2. Hopefully we'll have nice weather this year. Come on out and bring a new unwrapped toy or toys and enjoy the day.


----------



## jasonposs (Nov 15, 2011)

great.well be there


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 17, 2011)

*Ss*

Can l get directions...Bringing more than toys...


----------



## Danna (Nov 17, 2011)

My family and I would also like to join, can we get directions as well.


----------



## 3darcher (Nov 18, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Can l get directions...Bringing more than toys...



 can you please elaborate further.....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ss*

Yes my friend....Can't decide what to give everybody so l think l will just give everybody the same thing...lol..How about that son..:clap:


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 18, 2011)

Dang, I just dumped my PSE off on someone at archery talk. All I got is my Obsession set up fer killing. 
I ain't changing it over until after Jan 31st. :nono: The  will just have to wait.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 19, 2011)

*Ss*

I smell fear!!! Use them field points l haven't shot since August..:yummy:


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 19, 2011)

I gave my son the other BowMadness. He has a backup. He said I could set it up for 3-D. Id rather shoot an Obsession though.
I'll have to weigh my options. Your  or a day in the woods. My deer season doesn't end until Jan 31st and the Obsession needs to feed. :yummy:


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 20, 2011)

*Ss*

LOL....You might want to go to the woods you'll have better luck.:nono:


----------



## 3darcher (Nov 20, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> LOL....You might want to go to the woods you'll have better luck.:nono:



 I hear ya son!


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm testing and switching stuff around on the Obsession. Trying to make it a dual purpose bow. 
Them kids need some toys and that short guy needs a   on the bottem...........line.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 21, 2011)

*Ss*

Anybody got a address? :cow:


----------



## hound dog (Nov 21, 2011)

110 Beasley Road  
Cartersville, GA 30120

This is it I think.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Nov 23, 2011)

What is the earlist that we can shoot ? I have got to be in the Dallas Christmas Parade but I want to shoot my new Mathews Prestige...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 27, 2011)

*shoot*

Who's going??


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 27, 2011)

Ole Bowanna may be able to bring a few toys. If everything goes right, look fer me around Bowanna time. Bring your A game, the Obsession's hungry.  :yummy:


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Nov 27, 2011)

workin on gettin my 3D rig dusted off and dialed in just right


----------



## BigJR (Nov 27, 2011)

Jimmy the Full Draw crew will be there for sure.


----------



## mr10ss (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been more involved with answers. I've been out of town with my father over Thanksgiving. Coming from 75 take the Cartersville Main St. exit and follow 113 towrds Rocmart till just before Plant Bowen. The road narrows from 3 lane to 2 lane just before you get to Beasley rd. on your right. If you are coming in on 113 from Rockmart area go just past High power transmitions lines from plant Bowen and Beasley rd. will be on your left. There will be a Bad to the Bone sign at Beasley Rd. Be good to se everybody. Hope the weather holds out.


----------



## goldenarrow (Nov 29, 2011)

I will be there!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 29, 2011)

Dang, work just called in fer Saturday.  Can y'all have it on Sunday instead ? 
Just messing with ya.  ...Stick one of them foam critters fer me.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 30, 2011)

*Ss*

That's what l thought. You got to thinking about that long ride back..


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 30, 2011)

Just fer that, I'll show everybody how close I had to get a deer to you before you could hit it. I'm working on your hunt now.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 30, 2011)

*Ss*

Son.. You know I'm just having fun..Oh and l got the goldtip contract. You know you got to give me a break..First time on camera..Thank God for bfo and 10 yard shots.l will just dust slammers matthews


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 30, 2011)

You'll definitely have better luck dusting a Matthews. :yummy:


----------



## kracker67 (Dec 1, 2011)

*i thought u retired*

:swords:





BOTTEMLINE said:


> Can l get directions...Bringing more than toys...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 1, 2011)

*Ss*

Retired...Noooo..just getting started but l have retired a few friends...:


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Dec 1, 2011)

Now squirrel, a blind hog might find an acorn one day! 

Don't be hatin on the Mathews too much! LOL!

I got it dialed in but now I'm tryin to dial me in.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 1, 2011)

*Ss*

Yea..I got to dial me in to..Oh I'm not a hater just sayin l would wait till Sunday before you dusted it off..lol..


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Dec 1, 2011)

Hahaha!!

Not sure what time I'll be there but thinkin probably 10ish.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, how'd it go ?  Who's got bragging rights ? (Scores ?)


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 3, 2011)

that smack talkin' squirrel sure is quiet tonight????


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL! I'm not sure how Squirrel did. He got there later than me. 

First of all I believe it was a good turn out and some needy children will be greatly served by those that participated. 

The course wasn't too difficult. Pretty straight forward. Nothin too tricky. 

As for my equipment, it was on and hit everywhere my pin aimed when my yardage was correct. Whew! 3 1/2 months got me stuck in a 27-28 yard window. Gambled and experimented with some shots I normally wouldn't take trying to learn and prepare for 2012. Gotta get more practice to get the feelin back and to be able to see the yardage better. January and February will be here soon.

Thanks to all those that put on this shoot!


----------



## mr10ss (Dec 4, 2011)

I would like to give a big THANKS to all that came. We had a great turn out and a beatiful day. The Marine said donations have been down this year and they were thrilled with quality and amount of toys donated. Along with some money! Archers are the BEST!  I hope everyone has a safe Holiday season. Merry Christmas.


----------

